# UWN-Do something for wildlife challenge



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We have some great and dedicated sportsmen here on this forum and many who help our wildlife by donating their time and money on projects, banquets, and other pathways of support for them. I would just like to challenge every forum member here to do just one thing for our wildlife this year that make our way of life and tradition possible. If you know of any projects in your area let's post them here. Time and money are hard to come by these days but even simple things help keep our wildlife, public lands, and wild places nicer for us and our future generations to enjoy. Whether it be paying your $35 and joining one or more sportsmens groups this year, putting in hours on projects, being a dedicated hunter, cleaning up trash in an area, contacting a few more representatives, or introducing someone to hunting, fishing, or the outdoors, there are many ways each of us can contribute. Let's all try and take one extra step to help what we love this summer or fall stay enjoyable for everyone now and in the future.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be packing in some minerals salt for the critters in the next month.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

RMEF Rendezvous

Where:	Richfield (Sevier County Fairgrounds) , UT	

More Info:
All are welcome to participate in the events that include a breakfast on Saturday followed by a guzzler construction work project on the Fishlake National Forest. The day concludes with dinner, live entertainment and raffles and games. Camping is available.

When:	June 24,2016
Contact:	Bryan Carter (435) 979-3960


----------

